# Asus P5Q Premium support?



## wags (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have been looking at the freebsd hardware notes and can not work out if this board is supported.  I am mainly interested in the SATA controllers which are the

Southbridge 
6 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports 
IntelÂ® Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10 Marvell 88SE6121 
1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices 
Silicon Image Sil5723 (Drive Xpert technology)

More info is here

http://ca.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2312&modelmenu=2

If this board is not supported can someone suggest something as I am a total newbie.

Thanks,
Wags


----------



## vermaden (Aug 24, 2009)

Intel P45 should be supported, but you will propably have problems with *Marvell 88SE6121* and/or *Silicon Image Sil5723 (Drive Xpert technology)*.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the "plain" p5q and works great with 8.0 beta3 amd64 (i have 2TB of data on zfs). 

From a quick online comparison they both use the same controllers.


----------



## wags (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks guys you have been a great help.

Wags


----------

